# alinshop.org



## body4life

can anyone tell me if this place alinshop.org is a good place to buy from or are they a rip off


----------



## K1

body4life said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me if this place alinshop.org is a good place to buy from or are they a rip off


Alin is the best international supplier in the business, hands down!!! His customer service and products are unbeatable!!! You will be only pleased doing business with him!!!!


----------



## IronMan

kawasaki1 said:
			
		

> Alin is the best international supplier in the business, hands down!!! His customer service and products are unbeatable!!! You will be only pleased doing business with him!!!!


Well what I have been reading on other forums mabey you should find another
source it does not sound good for alin


----------



## mr.nitrofish

.


----------



## Big A

IronMan said:
			
		

> Well what I have been reading on other forums mabey you should find another
> source it does not sound good for alin



it actually looks very bad for the other party involved as Alin has supplied a ton of independantly veryfiable proof while the others all they have are words.


----------



## mr.nitrofish

.


----------



## automatic

*alinshop*



			
				body4life said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me if this place alinshop.org is a good place to buy from or are they a rip off




alin shop is the best euro company there is period.ive ordered all of my aas from them with no problems and always get legid products  and fast delivery,2-3 weeks max.order from them and i bet that you will never order from anybody else again.go on alinboard and read the testimonies.


----------



## MentaL

ivitamins is good too .


----------



## ASHOP

IronMan said:
			
		

> Well what I have been reading on other forums mabey you should find another
> source it does not sound good for alin



This is obviously coming from alinshop competition. alinshop is just fine. Many happy clients for 8+ YEARS.


----------



## pokerface

i was about to place my first order with alin ..should i wait then?


----------



## oldtestman

You can have a problem with any good supplier.  Customs took over 3 1/2 months to get me a letter of seizure.  Alin, iVitamins, and some others are all excellent, but something can go wrong at any time with any supplier whenever a hostile third party (customs) is involved.


----------



## derek-the-scot

i use ivitamins and have been very satisfied with there prices and fast service.alins shop has a good rep as well.i suppose it all depends where its sent and what customs it goes through on how fast you get your stuff.these shops dont try to rip you off they are good suppliers.


----------



## K1

oldtestman said:
			
		

> You can have a problem with any good supplier.  Customs took over 3 1/2 months to get me a letter of seizure.  Alin, iVitamins, and some others are all excellent, but something can go wrong at any time with any supplier whenever a hostile third party (customs) is involved.


Agreed, I've had a pack take over 7 months to arrive.........


----------



## manofsteel69

i have used alin several times and never a problem and my stuff only takes about 10-12 days to get to my mailbox, alin cutomer for life


----------



## ASHOP

manofsteel69 said:
			
		

> i have used alin several times and never a problem and my stuff only takes about 10-12 days to get to my mailbox, alin cutomer for life




Good to hear! Glad to help! Happy holiday,,,ENJOY!!


----------



## manofsteel69

your welcome alin happy holidays to you  I cannot wait for my packages to arrive once again, I am tank5469 on your board


----------



## Tyrone

Bump for Alinshop!!  Great guy and company right there.


----------

